# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء اخبار واعمدة

## امام اباتي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
صباحكم عافية
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*الله يصبحكم بالخير والعافية في انتظار الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بعثته تغادر اليوم لمدني
المريخ يكمل اعدادة لمواجه الرومان
اكمل المريخ اعداده لمواجهة الغد امام الرومان بمران قوي شارك فيه جميع اللاعبين تحت اشراف مدرب الفريق ابراهيم حسين وضع من خلاله اللمسات الاخيرة على التوليفة الاساسية التي تلعب مواجهة الغد .
هذا وستتوجه بعثة المريخ نهار اليوم الى حاضرة الحزيرة مدني لاداء مباراته امام الرومان في الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لدوته الثانية وستحل البعثة بفندق امبريال وستعود عقب المباراة مباشرة الى الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يقهر الوطني برباعية ويفوز بالدوري الممتاز للاندية الرديف
 فاز المربخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز للاندية الرديفة عقب فوزه عصر امس على الخرطوم الوطني باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب المريخ احرز للمريخ حسين محمد وحسن سليماني ومتوكل زردية وابراهومة وكان المريخ قد كسب جولة الذهاب باربعة اهدف مقابل هدف ليحصل المريخ على اول بطولة ممتازة للاندية الرديفة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحاتك بيض ي امام . . . يديك العافية
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الدحيش: المريخ صديق دائم للكؤوس ومنصات التتويج

اكدعصام الدحيش مدرب رديف المريخ ان الفوز بالكاس هو تتويج لمسيرة طويله للفريق بدأت منذ مرحلة المجموعات فى مدينة مدني انتهاء بالفوز على فريق الخرطوم فى مباراتي الذهاب والاياب، واكد الدحيش بان التتويج امر ليس غريبا على المريخ واضاف: "المريخ صديق دائم للكؤوس ولمنصات التتويج , صحيح ان البطولة جديدة لكن الالقاب غير جديدة على القلعة الحمراء"
واشار الدحيش الى الجهد المقدر من مجلس الادارة والذى توج المسيرة فى نهاية المطاف بالذهب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الوالي يقود (اللوردات) في نهائي الرديف

حرص مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على الحضور فى مباراة نهائي الرديف للوقوف خلف الفريق ، وتقدم الحضور الاستاذ جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس الادارة والفريق / طارق الامين العام للنادي والكابتن ابراهيم الحاج رئيس قطاع الكرة , والمهندس هاشم مطر نائب رئيس لجنة الانشاءات , والاستاد عثمان ادروب و المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم رئيس لجنة العضوية والدار , والاستاذ حمد السيد مضوي رئيس قطاع الروابط
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*إعفاء مجاهد من مهامه بدائرة الكرة المريخية‎

علمت الزاوية أنه قد تم إعفاء الكابتن مجاهد أحمد محمد من منصبه كنائب لمدير الكرة وقام بتسليمه خطاب بالمعنى وأفادت مصادر مطلعة أن عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضى على خلاف عميق مع مجاهد منذ فترة وأنه وراء القرار المفاجئ ويتردد أن غالبية أعضاء المجلس لاعلم لهم بالقرار.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نجوم المريخ يساندون نجوم الرديف امام الوطني

كفرووتر/الخرطوم حرص لاعبو الفريق الاول بالمريخ على مساندة زملائهم بالفريق الردريف في مواجهة الوطني وكان لوقفتهم الاثر الفعال في نفوس الفريق الرديف الذي هزم الوطني برباعية نظيفة.
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× رديف المريخ يسعد الناس ويهدي اللوردات أول كأس

× الوالي يهنئ باللقب التاريخي والأحمر يحتفل بصناع الإنجاز وإبراهومة يفجر المفاجآت

× كروجر يصل عصر اليوم ويتابع مباراة الإتحاد في مدني والزعيم تكشف التفاصيل

× الزعيم يزين قلعة الجزيرة نهار اليوم تأبها لإحتلال قلعة الرومان غدا

× الهلال يخشى حمى البدايات في مواجهة السلاطين

× إبراهومة يعد بإستدعاء عدد من لاعبي الرديف للفريق الأول 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× الزعيم يحصد لقب الرديف ويستقبل الألماني كروجر اليوم

× الهلال يستدرج السلاطين والأحمر يوقف مجاهد ومجلس المريخ يكرم نجوم الرديف بالجمعة

× الوالي: لن نوقع عقدا مع الجنرال والألماني سينال مرتبات شهرية فقط

× الفرقة الزرقاء تأمل تقليص الفارق مع المريخ والهلال مصمم على تجاوز الجميع والحفاظ على اللقب

× صلاح آدم يرمي بثقله في أول مواجهة ويرغب في كسب الرهان الأول

× إيقاف مجاهد محمد وتحويله إلى لجنة تحقيق

× الكوكي يتسلم مستحقاته ويغادر والأحمر إلى مدني صباح اليوم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مجلس المريخ يلحق بالبعثة غدا ويساند اللاعبين 

يلحق ببعثة المريخ يوم غد الاربعاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ لمساندة اللاعبين امام الرومان في مباراة الاسبوع الاول وذلك بقيادة الوالي وسيحرص المجلس على تناول وجبة الغداء بمدينة فداسي قبل توجهه الى ودمدني
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ينتظر أن يصل الخرطوم الألماني مايكل كروجر اليوم للإشراف على الفرقة الحمراء وكان المريخ توصل إلى اتفاق مع مدربه الأسبق وسيعمل كروجر لمدة ثلاثة أشهر وبعدها يتم تقييم عمله وفي حال رأى المسؤولون في النادي الأحمر أن المدرب أبلى بلاءً حسناً سيتم تجديد العقد معه وسيستمر إبراهومة مساعداً له وأقال المريخ التونسي الكوكي بعد الخسارة أمام الظفرة الإماراتي في الدورة الرمضانية التي أُقيمت بالإمارات مؤخراً وأوضح جمال الوالي رئيس النادي في تصريحات لموقع الكوتش أن كروجر خيار مناسب لافتاً إلى أنه مدرب يعرف الأجواء في السودان وطبيعة اللاعبين السودانيين ولن يحتاج إلى وقت ليتأقلم كونه عمل لفترتين في القلعة الحمراء وأبان أن المريخ لن يوقّع عقداً مع كروجر وأنه سيعمل لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ونصف مقابل راتب شهري وفي حال كانت هناك رغبة مشتركة من الطرفين سيتم توقيع عقد رسمي معه بعد انتهاء فترة الثلاثة أشهر وتقييم عمله. 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× الهلال وأحفاد السلطان في لقاء من نار بأمدرمان

× الآرسنال يصطدم بالنسور والإكسبريس يلاقي سيد الأتيام والخرطوم الوطني يستضيف فهود الشمال

× الغزال كابتن الهلال يناشد المؤسسات والشركات والخيرين بدعم متضرري الأمطار والسيول

× الزمالك المصري يفاضل بين إستادى القمة لمباراته الإفريقية

× المريخ يشد الرحال اليوم للجزيرة وكروجر يصل اليوم ويتابع الفرقة الحمراء بأمدرمان

× مدرب الهلال : نحترم السلاطين وطموحنا تقليص فارق النقاط

× طبيب الهلال يؤكد جاهزية الغزال

× الإستئنافات تحدد مصير تصعيد همشري لمجلس الهلال اليوم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كروجر يصل الخرطوم عصر اليوم ويغادر الى مدني

يصل الخرطوم عصر اليوم الثلاثاء الالماني مايكل كروجر لتولي الامور الفنية في المريخ ، وتم الاتفاق بين ادارة المريخ والالماني على العمل لمدة ثلاثة اشهر على طريقة مرتبات من دون مقدم عقد لاكمال الموسم الحالي ومن ثم النظر في توقيع تعاقد جديد من بداية الموسم الجديد ، وسيغادر الالماني الى مدني لمتابعة مباراة المريخ والاتحاد يوم الاربعاء
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× والي الخرطوم في تصريحات خاصة لشاهد العصر : أقسم بالله لم أتدخل في قضية الهلال

× الهلال يبدأ حملة الدفاع عن اللقب في القسم الثاني بمواجهة السلاطين

× صلاح آدم: تقليص فارق النقاط مع المريخ تحدي أمام اللاعبين لتحقيق لقب الدوري

× المريخ يكمل تحضيراته لمواجهة رومان الجزيرة غدا في الممتاز

× الهلال يفقد الغزال وصلاح آدم يتحوط لمفاجآت السلاطين 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× ياستار الهلال مولع نار

× الأزرق يواجه تحدي السلاطين في لقاء ملتهب وعالم النجوم تنفرد بالمثير

× إستاد الهلال يستقبل لقاء الأهلي المصري وليوبارد الكونغولي

× المريخ ينال لقب بطولة الرديف بعد مهزلة إدارية ويعفي مجاهد

× السادة: قائمة الفريق تخلو من الغيابات ومشكلتنا الإصابات

× حداثة يتوعد المريخ بالهزيمة وإبراهومة يغرد خارج السرب ويهدد اللاعبين بالعقوبات

× خالد بخيت: نخوض الدورة الثانية بشعار الصدارة والمنافسة على اللقب 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">

× سيد البلد في رحلة إسترداد الصدراة والمحافظة على اللقب

× الفرقة الهلالية تضع لمساتها النهائية أمس ومساوي وسيدي بيه خارج الحسابات

× ثلاث مواجهات ساخنة بالممتاز اليوم الأولاد والفهود والنسور والنمور وأهليان بعطبرة

× بمبادرة من الأسياد قطب الهلال ياسر عوض يتكفل بحافز مباراة اليوم

× الأزرق يتحفز لتحقيق الإنتصار والجهاز الفني وضع لمساته النهائية على الجاهزية

× نزار يعوض سيدي بيه في الصناعة والعقرب ينتظر الإشارة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">
قال الكابتن محسن سيد المدير الفني لمريخ الفاشر إنه لن يلعب بطريقة دفاعية بحتة أمام الهلال عندما يلتقي الفريقان الليلة في الجولة الأولى من القسم الثاني للدوري الممتاز وقال محسن إنهم سيلعبون بتحفظ مع بداية المباراة ومن ثم العودة لأجوائها تدريجياً ومن ثم مفاجأة الفريق الأزرق وتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أمامه وذكر محسن سيد أنهم لن يتعاطون مع الحديث عن غياب مهند الطاهر أو أي لاعب في الهلال وقال: لسنا معنيين بهذه الأشياء يمكن أن يتحدث عنها مدرب الأزرق.. نحن نتعامل مع فريق وليس لاعباً وليس من المنطقي والمعقول أن يتأثر نادٍ كبير وفريق بحجم الهلال بغياب لاعب واحد.. الأزرق يتوافر على مجموعة متميزة من العناصر ونتعامل معه وِفقاً لهذا الأساس وأبان محسن سيد أن مريخ الفاشر يتطلع إلى أداء جيد وإلى الحصول على نتيجة إيجابية وقال: من حقنا السعي للفوز هذا أمر مشروع ومن حق الهلال أيضاً أن يعمل على الانتصار.. يذكر أن لقاء الفريقين في افتتاح الممتاز كان انتهى لمصلحة الهلال بهدفي المالي تراوري الغائب عن مباراة اليوم.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
= 300) this.width = 300; return false;">
قرر مسئولو الزمالك الزمالك المصري المشارك في مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا و في حالة رفض الامن اقامة مباراة العودة مع اورلاندو بيرتس بمصر مخاطبة سفارات السودان والمغرب لإقامة المباراة فى احدى الدولتين. وهناك اتجاة لمخاطبة نادي المريخ السوداني ونادي الرجاء
المغربي لاستضافة المباراة وذلك نظرا لرفض نادي الزمالك اللعب في استاد الجونة نهارا امام الفريق الجنوب افريقي.. يذكر أن استاد المريخ كان استضاف من قبل فاصلة مصر والجزائر الشهيرة في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا 
*

----------


## المريود

*صباح الخير امام
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يا ود البقعة علي الامداد
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووور امام اباتي على مجهودك الرائع ويديك العافيه 


والشكر موصول لي ودالبقعه على المجهووووود الرائع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ يؤكد جاهزية ستة من نجوم الرديف لحمل لواء النادي 

الفوز بالممتاز لم يات من فراغ
اكد مساعد مدرب رديف المريخ عاطف منصور جاهزية ستة من من لاعبي الفريق الرديف في حمل لواء الاحمر اليوم قبل الغد بقيادة حسين محمد وابراهيم محجوب وقال ان نجوم الفريق الرديف لا يجدون الدعم من المدرب السابق الكوكي رغم انهم افضل اللاعبين في الدوري وتمنى ان يجدوا فرصة المشاركة مع الفريق الاول في الفترة المقبلة وقال ان الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز لم يات من فراغ بل كان مجهود عام كامل ومجهود من اللاعبين وقال انهم يسعون الي الاستفادة من الدعم الجماهيري وتواجد مجلس متفهم للاجهزة الفنية في تحقيق نجاحات في البطولة العربية واعداد لاعبين يشكلون توليفة مميزة في الفريق الاول 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يستضيف مريخ الفاشر مساء اليوم بملعبه

 يستضيف الهلال مساء اليوم بملعبه المريخ الفاشر ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لدورته الثانية وكان مدرب الهلال قد وضع اللمسات الاخيرة لمواجهة اليوم واعد اللاعبين جيدا من اجل تقليص الفارق بينه والمريخ الى نقطتين قبل مواجهة المريخ امام الرومان غدا.
 الهلال فاز في المواجهة التي جمعت الفريقين في الفاشر بهدفي تراوري ويتوقع ان تكون مباراة اليوم من المثيرة نظرا لارتباطها بمواجهات مهمة للخرطوم الوطني والمريخ ايضا .
 الهلال يفقد في مباراة اليوم اهم لاعبيه وهدافه المرعب تراوري الذي انقطع عن التمارين و التدريبات بسبب مستحقاته المالية ويقود الهلال في مواجهة اليوم المعز محجوب وسامي عبد الله , مالك ,بوي , على النور, عمر بخيت, سيف مساوي, سيدي بيه, بشة, نزار حامد وكاريكا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السليمي يخطط للانفراد بصدارة الممتاز

 قدم مدرب الخرطوم الوطني محاضرة للاعبيه قبل مباراة اليوم امام الامل عطبرة وطلب منه التركيز وعدم الاندفاع باعتبار ان الفوز اليوم يعيد الفريق الى صدارة الممتاز قبل مواجهة المريخ غدا في بطولة الدوري امام الرومان في الجزيرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الماني المريخ يلحق بالبعثة ويتابع مباراة الرومان

 يلحق المدرب الالماني كروجر غدا ببعثة المريخ من اجل متابعة اللاعبين امام الرومان فيي بطولة الدوري الممتاز للتعرف على قدرات اللاعبين الجدد خاصة ان مدرب المريخ الجديد ظل بعيدا عن الكرة السودانية لفترة طويلة وسيرافقه الى مدني ادارة المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محسن سيد يركز على وسط الملعب 

 خلال المران الاخير الذي اجراه مدرب المريخ الفاشر محسن سيد اتضح انه يركز على عمق الملعب من اجل اغلاق المنافذ امام سيدي بيه باعتبار ان الهلال يركز كثيرا في مواجهاته على صناعة اللعب من العمق الذي يبرع فيه سيدي بيه ومهند
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يتدرب اليوم بملعب مدني ومدرب يوزع المهام على اللاعبين


 يجري المريخ مساء اليوم مرانا على ملعب الجزيرة تحت اشراف مدربه ابراهيم حسين استعدادا لمباراة الغد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز امام الرومان وسيضع الجهاز الفني اللمسات الاخيرة على التوليفة التي تلعب المباراة بجانب توزيع المهام على اللاعبين من اجل الظفر بنقاط المباراة ومواصلة الانفراد بصدارة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على الابداعات
والشكر موصول للثنائي الرائع ود البقعة ومحمد النادر على الاضافات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي لـ(الكوتش) : كروجر سيصل غدا وسيدرب المريخ لثلاثة اشهر

أعلن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير لنادي المريخ متصدر ترتيب الدوري  الممتاز عن وصول الالماني مايكل كروجر غدا الثلاثاء للخرطوم لتولى مهمة  الاشراف على فريق كرة القدم بالنادي خلفا للتونسي محمد بن عثمان الكوكي  الذي اقيل من منصبه بعد خسارة الاحمر للقب بطولة الظفرة الرمضاني التي  اقيمت في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة.
وانتهت علاقة الثعلب الالماني  كروجر بفريقه الاثيوبي سانت جورج بعد الخسارة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف امام  فريق الصفاقسي التونسي في دوري المجموعات من بطولة كاس الاتحاد الافريقي  لكرة القدم (الكونفدرالية) التي يصلها النادي الاثيوبي لاول مرحلة في  تاريخه .
وكشف جمال الوالي في حديث خاص لموقع (الكوتش) قبل لحظات من  انطلاقة مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في نهائي الدور الرديف عن ان المدرب  الالماني سيصل الخرطوم غدا الثلاثاء لتولى المهمة رفقة الوطني ابراهيم  حسين ابراهومة ولن يوقع المريخ عقدا مع المدرب الالماني وسيحصل فقط على  مرتبات شهرية.
ولم يؤكد رئيس نادي المريخ عما اذا كان المدرب الالماني  قد يغادر رفقة الفريق لملاقاة الاتحاد مدني مساء الاربعاء في اولى مباريات  الفريق في جولة الاياب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز لكنه اشار الى ان الاستعانة  بخدمات مدرب له تاريخ مع المريخ ويمتلك علاقات جيدة مع اللاعبين ويعرف  اسلوب الحياة في السودان قد يسهل من مباشرة المدرب لمهامه منذ اليوم الاول  من وصوله للخرطوم.
وقال (مثل كروجر يمكن ان يغادر مع المريخ وينزل في أي  فندق ويقود الفريق عكس المدربين الاخرين الذين يعلمون لاول مرة في السودان  ويحتاجون للتعرف على البلاد في الاول).
ونفى الرئيس ان يكون المريخ قد  قدم عرضا للمدرب الالماني اكبر من الذي قدمه الهلال في وقت لاحق عندما طلبه  لتولى المسؤولية الفنية خلفا للفرنسي دييجو جارزتيو وقال (لم نقدم لكروجر  اكثر من الهلال ونتمى ان يكون موفق معنا في هذه المرة).
واوضح الوالي  بان الاتفاق على فترة الثلاثة اشهر ونصف مع المدرب تم من اجل قيادة المريخ  لنهاية الموسم على ان يكون بعدها اجتماع مع النادي يقدم من خلاله تقاريره  الفني وقد يتم التجديد له اذا ما راى النادي ذلك وبعقد رسمي يوقع بين  النادي والمدرب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بأربعة مواجهات ساخنة .. اليوم إنطلاقة الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز السوداني

 تعود ساقية الدوري الممتاز السوداني للدوران من جديد اليوم الثلاثاء في  دورتها الثانية وذلك بعد توقف طويل للمنافسه وتشهد إنطلاقة الدورة الثانية  اربعة مواجهة قوية اليوم الثلاثاء بمدن السودان المختلفه بداية من الخرطوم  وشندي وعطبره حيث يشهد إستاد الهلال في الساعة الثامنة مساء مباراة الهلال  صاحب الارض ومريخ الفاشر وبأستاد عطبرة يستضيف الاهلي عطبره اهلي مدني في  الوقت نفسه وبإستاد مدينة شندي يحل النسور ضيفا على اهلي شندي وبأستاد  الخرطوم يلتقى الخرطوم الوطني مع ضيفة الامل عطبرة .
 وتستكمل مباريات الاسبوع الاول للدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بثلاثة مباريات
 حيث يستضيف الإتحاد مدني المريخ العاصمي بأستاد الجزيرة وبإستاد الهلال  تواجهة الموردة ضيفها هلال كادوقلي وبإستاد الخرطوم يستضيف اهلي الخرطوم  النيل الحصاحيصا .

 الجدير بالذكر رفضت إندية الممتاز نقل المباريات تلفزيونيا إلا إذا تسلمت اموال البث من قناة النيلين كاملة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كروجر يصل الخرطوم عصر اليوم ويغادر الى مدني

  يصل الخرطوم عصر اليوم الثلاثاء الالماني مايكل كروجر لتولي الامور  الفنية في المريخ ، وتم الاتفاق بين ادارة المريخ والالماني على العمل لمدة  ثلاثة اشهر على طريقة مرتبات من دون مقدم عقد لاكمال الموسم الحالي ومن ثم  النظر في توقيع تعاقد جديد من بداية الموسم الجديد ، وسيغادر الالماني الى  مدني لمتابعة مباراة المريخ والاتحاد يوم الاربعاء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدحيش: المريخ صديق دائم للكؤوس ومنصات التتويج



اكدعصام الدحيش مدرب رديف المريخ ان الفوز بالكاس هو تتويج لمسيرة طويله  للفريق بدأت منذ مرحلة المجموعات فى مدينة مدني انتهاء بالفوز على فريق الخرطوم فى مباراتي الذهاب والاياب،  واكد الدحيش بان التتويج امر ليس غريبا على المريخ واضاف: "المريخ صديق دائم للكؤوس ولمنصات التتويج , صحيح ان البطولة جديدة لكن الالقاب غير جديدة على القلعة الحمراء"
واشار الدحيش الى الجهد المقدر من مجلس الادارة  والذى توج المسيرة فى نهاية المطاف بالذهب


*

----------


## الدلميت

*كل الشكر لكل الصفوة .. امام .. ود البقعة والمشوكش محمد الناير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسي مصطفي
من قلب الجزيرة ومن ارض المحنة !!

تغادر اليوم بعثة المريخ الى مدني لاداء مباراة الرومان في الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز !!

جماهير المريخ بمدني اعدت العدة لاستقبال المريخ ومساندته في مباراة الغد امام رومان الجزيرة والتي تعتبر من اشرس المباريات التي تواجه المريخ!!

المريخ يحل ضيفا على الجزيرة الخضراء وعلى ود مدني بالتحديد ومن حظ الاخوة اسامة على حسين وتاج الاصفياء وبقية الرفاق بتكحيل عيونهم باللون الاحمر وتغطية حدث مهمة لنجوم كبار بقيادة كلتشي والحضري وهيثم مصطفي وعلاء الدين يوسف!!

جماهير المريخ في ود مدني بجميع احياءها العريق ستتابع مباراة الغد من داخل ملعب الجزيرة والاستمتاع بالفن الراقي لنجوم المريخ والخروج سعداء من مباراة الغد!!

الاجمل ان الفريقين وصلا الى درجة عالية من الجاهزية في مباراة يتوقع لها ان تاتي مثيرة وخطيرة بين الطرفين!!

من الصعب التكهن بمواجهة الغد بين المريخ ورومان الجزيرة الفريق الفنان الذي يلعب الكرة الجميلة والراقية علاوة على نجومه الشباب الذين يعدون من افضل اللاعبين الموجودين في الساحة!!

الفوز على الرومان بخمسة اهداف وباربعة اهداف في الاياب يجب ان لا يبطر نجوم المريخ ويشغلهم عن الهدف في مباراة الغد لان مباريات الكاس تختلف عن مباريات الدوري !!

الدوري نقاط وحداثة لن يدع المناسبة تمر الا ويخرج بنقطة على الاقل في مواجهة الغد وكلنا يعلم ان حداثة يخطط لتاكيد جدارته امام القمة بعد ان ظفر بنقطة امام الهلال في ملعب مدني واعتقد انه لن يترك المريخ يخرج سالما في مواجهة الغد وعلى نجوم المريخ تقدير المسئولية.

من قلب الجزيرة ومن ارض المحنة ينطلق المريخ غدا لمواجهات الدوري الممتاز لحماية تقدمه وصدارته للدوري الممتاز!!

متفرقات

لا ادري لماذا يهاجم بعض الصحفيين المدرب صلاح ادم مدرب الهلال مع العلم انه تسلم الهلال مفككا فنيا واعادة ترتيب الامور واصبح الهلال يقدم مستويات رفيعة من مباراة لاخري!!

الظروف التي لعب فيها الهلال في مواجهة النمور لو كان اي مدرب غير صلاح ادم لمني الهلال بهزيمة يتحدث عن الركبان!!

صلاح ادم وضع النقر في حجمه في الشوط الاول وكان قريبا من الفوز وليس التعادل الا المجنونة لم تمنحه!!

صلاح ادم ليس له توم ولا مثيل في القارة الافريقية ولا السودان الا جبرة!!

مدرب منضبط ومحترم ويحترم عمله ولا يعرف تصفية الحسابات والاحقاد ولغة الدفن والحفر والكراهية التي يمارسها بعض المدربين الذين يعانون من مركبات النقص ويستغلون وضعيتهم لمحاربة النجوم!!

صلاح ادم وجبرة هما مستقبل الرياضة في السودان وعلينا ان نقف بجانبهم وليس رمي الاوساخ والقازورات تحت اقدامهما!!

يجب ان نتخلي عن سياسة هذا صديقي وذاك فردتي وهذا ابن عمي وهذا عدوي بل يجب ان نفعل قاعدة الافادة بدلا من تلك السياسات التي اضرت بكرة القدم في السودان!!

هناك مدربين يعملون في اندية كبيرة لو كان لي سلطة لحولتهم الى العمل في البوابات بدلا من ادارة الامور الفنية لانهم لا يملكون الفكر ولا القدرة على الابداع بل انهم يملكون عقل متحجر دفعتهم علاقاتهم وافعالهم الى العمل ببعض الاندية لانه فاقدي الضمير ويلعبون دور الريموت كنترول.

تنطلق اليوم مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بمواجهات مثيرة وخطيرة

من قلب الجزيرة ومن ارض المحنة برسل ليك سلامي!!

اللهم انصر المريخ وسدد خطاه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا
مذكرة إنقاذ الكرة السودانية للفيفا..!

لم يرتق الهمس لجهر في قضية المذكرة التصحيحة التي سيرفعها بعض المهمومين للإتحاد الدولي، في أعقاب تلك الإنتخابات التي أضحكتنا على أنفسنا وجعلتنا نسخر منها ومن رياضتنا والقائمين على أمرها.. من مشجعيها وحتى وزرائها، وبعضهم بذلك جهداً خرافياً لتسفيه الفكرة وجعلها مثار سخرية من الذين عكفوا على صياغتها وترجمتها قبل أن يرفعوها للفيفا، ولكنني أتحمل مسؤولية التنبيه بعظم خطورتها ما إذا وصلت إلى أروقة إمبراطورية كرة القدم ومن يجلس على قمة هرمها، وفي نفس الوقت أبشر بالإيجابيات الكبيرة التي ستعود إلى الكرة السودانية التي أوغلت في متاهتها لدرجة أننا خلطنا بشدة ما بين الصحيح والخطأ من الممارسات، وما هو دخيل منها وأصيل.. وكيف أن كثير من قياداتها يوهمونا يومياً بأنهم يبذلون المستحيل من أجل تطوير اللعبة بينما الصحيح أنهم يبذلون جهداً كبيراً لتطوير أنفسهم.
للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم خطوط حمراء في لوائحه وقواعده، ولا أحد يستطيع أن يعبر هذه الخطوط الحمراء مهما بلغت ثروته وقدراته الذهنية، وإن حدث وثبت على أي من أعضاء المجتمع الرياضي الدولي شيء يمكن أن نسميه مخالفة للائحة الأخلاق والسلوك الرياضي وما يسمى بالـ(code of ethics).. فإن العواقب ستكون وخيمة على الأفراد والمؤسسات التي يمثلونها، ومثل هذه الأمور لا تدخل فيها الموازنات التي إعتدناها عليها كسودانيين في التعامل مع المشكل الرياضي وكافة القضايا الإجتماعية، كما أن أعضاء لجنة السلوك في الإتحاد الدولي لا يعيش حالة الإنفصام التي يمر بها الرياضيين السودانيين بين مصالحهم العليا وعلاقاتهم مع أثرياء ووجهاء المجتمع المحلي، والعمل التسويقي الخاص بالمؤسسات الرياضي وما هو خاص برجال الأعمال.. عندنا تلاشت الخطوط الفاصلة ما بين هذه وتلك، ولكن أولئك الناس يعتنقون نظاماً شفافاً لا يسمح بالمجاملات والتماطل في تطبيق اللوائح والقوانين كما هو الحال عندنا.
وعلى ضوء ما ورد أتوقع أن تتسبب مذكرة الشداديين في زلزال مرعب في أوساط الجعفريين، الذين هم أنصار الدكتور معتصم جعفر.. وهم عصبة يعتقد الفرد منهم أن حفظ القواعد العامة وعدة عبارات لتفسيرها يصل بك إلى قمة المعرفة بأسرار الرياضة والعمل فيها، وأن يكون بيدك (المقص) فذلك يعني أن تقصي من لا يروق لك وتفصل في القوانين والمواقف ما يتناسب مع حلفائك.. وعندما تأتي ردود أفعال هذه المذكرة فإن كثيراً من الحسابات ستتلخبط، ومواقف هشه ستتلاشى، وشخصيات هلاميه ستتماهى في نظام التصحيح الجديد، وسيصبح لإتحاد الخرطوم صوت واحد كما لإتحاد البرازيل وألمانيا واليابان، ولو كان بيدي لقلصت أصوات الخرطوم لنصف صوت.. ليس تقليلاً من مكانة الخرطوم العريقة تأريخياً، ولكن لضعف العناصر التي تمثلها في مجلس إدارة الإتحاد الجديد.. وكذلك ستتبعثر ديمغرافيا وجغرافيا التحالفات داخل إتحاد كرة القدم وتصحح عشرات المفاهيم التي انحرفت في السنوات الأخيرة.. وتفتح مسامات العمل الرياضي لتعود لها الحياة من جديد بعد سنوات كانت تتنفس فيها تحت الماء..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
يفعلها الصغار وتحرج الكبار !

لم يخذل صغار المريخ جماهيرهم ونجحوا فى التتويج بلقب اول بطولة ينظمها الاتحاد العام لاندية الممتاز على مستوى فرق الرديف ,, حيث جدد شباب الزعيم تفوقهم على رديف الخرطوم الوطنى واكدوا جدارتهم بالحصول على كاس البطولة .
الفوز باول لقب للبطولة يعنى دخول التاريخ من اوسع ابوابه خاصة واننا فى وسط رياضى يعطى اهتماما كبيرا بالتباهى والتفاخر بالانجازات التاريخية فى كرة القدم حتى وان كانت شحيحة جدا على مستوى الاندية او المنتخبات الا انها تظل ( ريكورد ) يصعب انتزاعه من الذاكرة الرياضية مهما طال الزمن لهذا لابد ان نقدم الاشادة والتحية للاعبين وجهازهم الفنى على هذا الانجاز الذى لم يأتى بالصدفة وانما من خلال تخطيط فنى ودعم ادارى وجهد كبير بذله اللاعبون طوال الفترة الماضية حتى تم التتويج بكاس البطولة , والاجمل ان يأتى الفوز باللقب على حساب رديف الخرطوم الوطنى الذى خطف اعجاب كل من شاهده فى مباراة الذهاب بعد الاداء القوى والروح القتالية التى اظهرها اللاعبون رغم ان الفريق قد اكمل المباراة منقوصا بعد تعرض اثنين من لاعبيه للطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء نتيجة العنف غير المبرر الا انه لم يستسلم وظل يقاوم ويبحث عن تعديل النتيجة حتى اخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة .
حظى فريق المريخ باهتمام ادارى كبير انعكس على اداء اللاعبين ونتائجهم الجيدة فى كل ادوار البطولة وعزز من حالة الاستقرار الفنى التى ظل ينعم بها الفريق وجهازه الفنى بقيادة الكابتن عصام الدحيش ومساعده عاطف منصور , كما كان لهذه النتائج اثرها الايجابي على نفوس الجماهير التى تحولت على جناح السرعة لمتابعة مباريات الفريق خاصة فى الادوار النهائية التى سجلت ارقاما قياسية من الحضور كما فرض الفريق نفسه على الاعلام للدرجة التى اصبحت فيها صحيفة الزعيم تخصص صفحات لتغطية نشاط الفريق وكتابة تقارير ومتابعات تتضمن تفاصيل التفاصيل عن اللاعبين وجهازهم الفنى , ويكفى مثالا على ذلك ردود الفعل العنيفة التى صدرت من الاعلام الاحمر وكذلك من مجلس الادارة والجماهير عقب الحديث الذى ادلى به سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم بالغاء المباراة النهائية لدورى الرديف بين المريخ وفريق النسور ,, حيث كان لقوة ردة فعل ادارة نادى المريخ صداها العنيف على موقف المسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام الذين عنفوا بشدة سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم زكى عباس على تصريحه واقروا باقامة المباراة النهائية ورفع الحرج عنهم بقبول شكوى الخرطوم الوطنى ومنحه فرصة مواجهة المريخ كبديل عن فريق النسور الذى تم هضم حقه بسبب قرار الالغاء المفاجىء !
لاشك ان فوز المريخ بكاس اول دورى للرديف لايمثل غاية فى حد ذاته وانما هو حافز يشجع اللاعبين على الاستمرار والشعور بالنجاح وتأكيد الذات بالقدرة على الاستمرار فى التفوق والتألق عقب تصعيد العناصر المميزة للفريق الاول وهو مانتمنى ان يتحقق فى اقرب فرصة حتى لايصاب هؤلاء الشباب بالاحباط ويتراجع معدل عطائهم فى السنوات القادمة ,, فهناك اكثر من لاعب يستحق ان يحصل على فرصته فى الفريق الاول ابرزهم محمد عبد الوهاب الطرف الشمال الذى نراهن على قدرته فى حجز مركزه فى تشكيلة المريخ بل وقدرته فى التفوق على ( المخضرمين ) فى هذه الخانة وغيره من اللاعبين امثال يوحنا وزردية جميعهم ينتظرون الضوء الاخضر والاشارة من مدرب الفريق الاول .
جماهير المريخ التى ظلت تحرص على متابعة مباريات الفريق والتفاعل مع اداء اللاعبين ونتائجهم الايجابية كانت عند مستوى الحدث بالامس وهى تحتفل مع اللاعبين وتزفهم داخل الاستاد بكاس البطولة وفى ذلك دعم معنوى كبير لهم نتمنى ان يتواصل فى المرحلة القادمة لاسيما وان معظم لاعبى فريق الرديف هم من العناصر الاساسية لفريق الشباب الذى يشرف عليه المدرب جمال ابوعنجه والذى نأمل ان يتواصل نشاطه رغم عدم انتظام دورى للشباب على مستوى اندية الممتاز كما هو الحال فى دورى الرديف الذى ذكرنا من قبل انه ( الحسنة الوحيدة ) فى ميزان اتحاد معتصم جعفر الخالى من الحسنات !!
عموما اذا كان الفوز بلقب دورى الرديف يعد انجازا يسعد صغار الزعيم فهو بلا شك يعطى احساسا بالحرج لدى ( الكبار ) من نجوم الفريق الاول ويزيد من الضغوط عليهم فى هذا الموسم حتى يرتقوا لروح التنافس ويسعوا بكل جدية السير على طريق الانتصارات وحصد البطولات بعد صعود المريخ لمواجهة الهلال فى نهائى كاس السودان واقتراب عجلة الدورى الممتاز من الدوران من جديد !! 

*

----------


## أبواللول

*مشكووووووووووووووور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

